# Shark rigs



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

For 4’-6’ sharks, flats and inshore, better to use monofilament or braid? Conventional or spinning gear?


----------



## micahpatel (Dec 28, 2020)

If you’re fishing from a boat, spinning gear with braid is good. You don’t even need a huge rod. If you’re trying to do it from shore you might want a conventional reel with lots of mono in case you hook a giant.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

Forgot to mention, id be fishing from a boat.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

assuming chunk bait? conventional / spin - braid with a length of leader (mono) for a cushion to a trace of wire and a circle hook.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

Whole baits / chunks. Do you think 50# braid would be a good place to start?


----------



## Hard Chargin' (Mar 31, 2021)

What size reel? 50lb is stron
enough if you have enough of it.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

Is 6-8k series spinner sufficient? Trying to keep this as a budget rig so the rods might be a ugly stick tiger.


----------



## flfishpace (Aug 12, 2020)

40-60lb braid, 6000-8000 spinner, 6 ft 6 in-7 ft rod, in the range of 40-80lb strength, 6 ft 80 lb mono shock leader, 3 ft wire leader, 7/0-10/0 barbless circle.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

All good info above. One thing I do when I specifically target sharks on the flats for fun is crush the barb.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Just curious, what kind of fly for sharks in the flats? The small 2-3 footers type? I have seen a few lately and thought that would be fun to hook up!


----------



## Hard Chargin' (Mar 31, 2021)

6-8k spinner should be just fine. Saragosa SW 6K should get the job done. I have 50# on mine and it holds plenty. 

And there's nothing wrong with ugly sticks. Some people turn their nose up at them but they catch fish. I have several myself and love them for what they are. I would spend more on a reel and then pair it with an ugly stick to start. Then after you fished it for a while you can know what you want if you felt like upgrading. They make that 7 ft catfish ugly stick that I had my Saragosa on for a while and it wasn't a bad match. I actually really liked it. It did lack a little bit of spine for lifting heavy fish but if you're fishing in flats you won't really be lifting. I caught quite a few sharks on it while tuna fishing and it worked just fine.



https://www.amazon.com/Ugly-Catfish-Spinning-Fishing-Models/dp/B08LBF9HC4?th=1&psc=1



Keep Chargin'


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Loogie said:


> Just curious, what kind of fly for sharks in the flats? The small 2-3 footers type? I have seen a few lately and thought that would be fun to hook up!


red/ orange, big and bulky


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

flfishpace said:


> 40-60lb braid, 6000-8000 spinner, 6 ft 6 in-7 ft rod, in the range of 40-80lb strength, 6 ft 80 lb mono shock leader, 3 ft wire leader, 7/0-10/0 barbless circle.


That's pretty much the way I'm set up. 8k Penn Conquer, 7' Star rod, 60# braid, 100# mono shock leader, 3'-4' #10-#12 wire and 12/0-14/0 circle hook.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

Any advantage to using conventional vs spinning or vice-versa?


----------



## Hard Chargin' (Mar 31, 2021)

hawkeye said:


> Any advantage to using conventional vs spinning or vice-versa?


I personally think a spinner is just a little easier to manipulate accurately tossing baits. For smaller stuff I think they are just a little more handy.


----------

